# Two Awards



## Tony (Mar 11, 2022)

We made the three hour trek to the Triad Orchid Society show today and walked away with two awards. Paph Wössner Black Wings 'Gabby' is my second AM to WBW, and Nottara Lucy's Sassafrass 'Tightie Whitie' is my first FCC. Both plants are named for beloved pet snakes that have passed.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 11, 2022)

Congrats!! Well worth the long trip!  
Both have such great flowers!


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 11, 2022)

Well done! They both look great. Mike


----------



## Ray (Mar 11, 2022)

Fantastic, Tony!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 12, 2022)

congratulations


----------



## Justin (Mar 12, 2022)

Wow! How many points on your WBW?


----------



## Tony (Mar 12, 2022)

Justin said:


> Wow! How many points on your WBW?


84 on this one, right about where I thought it would be. My other one, 'Bitis Botanical' got 87 and I thought this one was also AM quality but not quite as nice.


----------



## Hien (Mar 12, 2022)

wow, so many awards, congratulation


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 12, 2022)

Congrats!!!


----------



## tomp (Mar 12, 2022)

Well done, an FCC makes a great day indeed!


----------



## gego (Mar 12, 2022)

Very well done. That FCC is awesome. The WBW has potential when the plant grows bigger.


----------



## Tony (Mar 12, 2022)

gego said:


> Very well done. That FCC is awesome. The WBW has potential when the plant grows bigger.



The judges said both of my AM WBW have FCC potential if I can coax out a fourth flower on a more mature plant.


----------



## abax (Mar 12, 2022)

Outstanding awards and well-earned.


----------



## Guldal (Mar 12, 2022)

Congrats on the well deserved awards!


----------



## Karp60 (Mar 12, 2022)

Tony said:


> We made the three hour trek to the Triad Orchid Society show today and walked away with two awards. Paph Wössner Black Wings 'Gabby' is my second AM to WBW, and Nottara Lucy's Sassafrass 'Tightie Whitie' is my first FCC. Both plants are named for beloved pet snakes that have passed.
> 
> View attachment 32912
> View attachment 32913
> ...


Well done!


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 13, 2022)

Congratulations and nice to see you with your plants!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 13, 2022)

WoW great job in growing them so beautifully Tony! 

Congrats on the FCC! It must feel so gratifying. 

I have yet to get my first FCC, though it is really tough in my center. Only 2 has ever been given in 30 years.


----------



## GuRu (Mar 13, 2022)

Congrats, Tony. Both are very impressive ones. As to the Nottara...it's a multi genera hybrid with Zygopetalum ? I can't find much information in the net.


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2022)

GuRu said:


> Congrats, Tony. Both are very impressive ones. As to the Nottara...it's a multi genera hybrid with Zygopetalum ? I can't find much information in the et.



Thank you. It's a complex hybrid by Fred Clarke, here is the breakdown:


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> WoW great job in growing them so beautifully Tony!
> 
> Congrats on the FCC! It must feel so gratifying.
> 
> I have yet to get my first FCC, though it is really tough in my center. Only 2 has ever been given in 30 years.



I couldn't believe it. I grabbed a few of them as seedlings from SVO on a whim a couple of years ago. When I decided to take that WBW up for judging I looked around for other stuff I had blooming and might be worth taking along, I saw that Nottara compared pretty favorably to the other awards but I was thinking it would be an HCC or maybe another AM. I never thought I would have an FCC so soon, this was only the second time I've submitted plants for judging.


----------



## JimNJ (Mar 13, 2022)

Tony said:


> We made the three hour trek to the Triad Orchid Society show today and walked away with two awards. Paph Wössner Black Wings 'Gabby' is my second AM to WBW, and Nottara Lucy's Sassafrass 'Tightie Whitie' is my first FCC. Both plants are named for beloved pet snakes that have passed.
> 
> View attachment 32912
> View attachment 32913
> ...


Congratulations! Looks like a very impressive dorsal on the WBW. Is that a first blooming? What is the parentage? How many WBWs did you bloom to get the 2 AMs? Pardon all the questions but trying to learn more about MFs.


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2022)

JimNJ said:


> Congratulations! Looks like a very impressive dorsal on the WBW. Is that a first blooming? What is the parentage? How many WBWs did you bloom to get the 2 AMs? Pardon all the questions but trying to learn more about MFs.



This was a second bloom, it bloomed first in 2020 then took a year off. The first bloom was not nearly as nice but I could see the potential and kept it. 'Bitis Botanical', my first AM, was actually the first WBW I bloomed. I have bloomed a handful in between but they need to put on some size yet before I can judge them fairly.

'Bitis Botanical' came from Taiwanese breeding, an unnamed roths × anitum 'Sunlight'. 'Gabby' had no parent clonal names on her tag.


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2022)

Here is 'Bitis Botanical'. The award photos do it no justice, the usual photographer couldn't make it that day and they had to make do with someones kid shooting pics on a white wall with a desklamp


----------



## awesomei (Mar 13, 2022)

Congratulations on all 3 of your awards!
George


----------



## JimNJ (Mar 13, 2022)

Tony said:


> Here is 'Bitis Botanical'. The award photos do it no justice, the usual photographer couldn't make it that day and they had to make do with someones kid shooting pics on a white wall with a desklamp





Tony said:


> This was a second bloom, it bloomed first in 2020 then took a year off. The first bloom was not nearly as nice but I could see the potential and kept it. 'Bitis Botanical', my first AM, was actually the first WBW I bloomed. I have bloomed a handful in between but they need to put on some size yet before I can judge them fairly.
> 
> 'Bitis Botanical' came from Taiwanese breeding, an unnamed roths × anitum 'Sunlight'. 'Gabby' had no parent clonal names on her tag.


Both look awesome. The Bitis dorsal seems a bit darker. Seems like show winners for this cross can come from a variety of parents. How or where can you get these Taiwanese crosses?


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2022)

JimNJ said:


> Both look awesome. The Bitis dorsal seems a bit darker. Seems like show winners for this cross can come from a variety of parents. How or where can you get these Taiwanese crosses?



The big wholesale dealers import tons of Taiwanese plants so they're pretty available on the market from resellers. You could also import flasks yourself, I've heard good things about dealing with Formosa Orchids for that but haven't jumped through all the paperwork hoops myself yet.


----------



## orchidmouse (Mar 13, 2022)

Congrats. Very impressive


----------



## JimNJ (Mar 13, 2022)

Tony said:


> The big wholesale dealers import tons of Taiwanese plants so they're pretty available on the market from resellers. You could also import flasks yourself, I've heard good things about dealing with Formosa Orchids for that but haven't jumped through all the paperwork hoops myself yet.


Thanks Tony.


----------

